# Reg Force MP info needed



## MORGUE (24 Mar 2005)

Hello, I am new to the boards and am currently going through the process of joining the CF (REG MP).  I have a college diploma in law enforcement and a heavy security background (transport, VIP,H2HC) and was in the RCAC as a kid.  I am wondering if any past or currently serving members of the military police could give me any info on the real aspect of thier trades.  I have spoke with recruiters but would prefer to hear from the men and women who are or have been there.

Thanks,

MORGUE


----------



## Tpr.Orange (25 Mar 2005)

try looking in this thread...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26719.0.html


You can PM some of the mps in that thread and they can probably answer your questions


----------

